# Radio Problem in 07 Sentra



## 07nissanser (Apr 3, 2011)

I have an 07 sentra and when the music gets really loud and certain bass notes kick in the radio lowers by itself. And then once it does it once it does it alot after that, and the radio isnt even turned up alot. And i have the speed sense option off. Has anyone found a way to fix that problem?


----------

